# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Мини игра "Отель Джейн" с кряком

## Lapo4ka1303

Продолжение симулятора отеля Jane's Hotel. Что бы вы сделали, если бы у вас неожиданно появился шанс восстановить целую сеть известных отелей, которая когда-то принадлежала вашей семье? Решайте скорей... потому что совсем скоро у вас появится возможность помочь Джейн вернуть её наследство. Вернуть семье отели на Канарах, в Англии, и даже в Японии, что может быть ещё лучше. Остается изучить мировые тенденции гостиничного бизнеса и добиться процветания сети семейных отелей вновь. Ведь никто не сможет этого сделать лучше вас! Бросьте вызов самому себе - добейтесь цели и верните семейное наследство!

Особенности игры:
• Новые уровни! У Джейн теперь есть возможность разместить отели по всему миру - в Англии, Японии, Франции и на Канарских островах!
• У Джейн появился новый помощник!
• Множество новых усовершенствований и апгрейдов.
• Знакомые герои и новые персонажи.
• Все самое лучшее из первой части + масса приятных сюрпризов.

Скачать эту игру вместе с кряком можно по этой ссылки
http://letitbit.net/download/8842.88...otel2.rar.html

Приятной Вам игры!

----------


## segabu

> Скачать эту игру вместе с кряком можно по этой ссылки
> http://letitbit.net/download/8842.88...otel2.rar.html


 сцылка померла, перезалейте, плиз!!! :)

----------

